# a tu per tu



## kap

Ciao!
Devo tradurre il titolo di un paragrafo che descrive una situazione "faccia a faccia" fra dottore e paziente durante un esame radiografico della bocca e della dentizione.
Il titolo in Italiano è "A tu per tu". Un'agenzia di traduzione ha proposto "À vous pour vous". Mi è venuta la pelle d'oca. Spero non sia un modo di dire che ignoro.
Le idee che ho avuto non mi convincono: "En tête-à-tête" è troppo intimo per dire semplicemente che il dottore può guardare in faccia alla paziente.
Se qualcuno avesse una proposta decente, mi aiuterebbe tanto.
Grazie.
kap


----------



## matoupaschat

"De vous à moi", "Entre nous" . Se mi viene un'idea migliore, te la dico subito .


----------



## kap

Merci!
Potrebbe andare bene anche: "En face" ?
Calcola che l'immagine mostra il dottore faccia a faccia (e sorridente) con la sua paziente.
kap


----------



## matoupaschat

"En face", no, manca qualcosa . "Devant vous", "face à vous" (o "Devant moi", "Face à moi") . Potresti mandarmi l'immagine in privato, perché dipende molto dall'angolazione, dagli sguardi, ecc... (se l'immagine c'è ...e se la piattaforma lo consente) ? 
Comunque, ci penso su .


----------



## kap

"Face à vous" mi piace.
La foto è in viaggio (private).
kap


----------



## Anaiss

Si potrebbe dire "vis-à-vis"? "A tu per tu" mi ricorda "faccia a faccia", ed è così che lo tradurrei ma non ne sono sicura.


----------



## kap

Forse anche "En face à face" ???
kap


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho la foto sotto gli occhi . Mi fa pensare subito alla promossione di un'assicurazione sanitaria o di una professione che non mi era del tutto estranea fino a qualche tempo fa (... poi l'icona associata al tuo nickname !) .
Direi "En confiance", o "Une question de confiance" . Ma dipende dal messaggio che vuoi far passare . Se vuoi, continua con me contemporaneamente in privato, verifico i messaggi regolarmente .


----------



## Anaiss

Uhm..che legame avrebbe a tu per tu con "en confiance"?
In ogni caso sarebbe bello poter sapere se vis-à-vis e face à face (?) sono espressioni possibili e papabili per la traduzione.


----------



## kap

Sai, non si tratta di assicurazione ma di produttore di apparecchi radiografici. Si tratta effettivamente di rassicurazione! Un pazinete trova molto più rassicurante poter guardare il dentista negli occhi mentre "subisce" un esame che, a volte, mette ansia.
Quindi, preferisco il senso di "faccia a faccia" (fisicamente) - "Face à face" sarà probabilmente la scelta giusta.
kap


----------



## matoupaschat

kap said:


> Forse anche "En face à face" ???
> kap


 Excellente idée ! 
Non esageriamo poi con lo stress di un paziente al quale si fa una radio panoramica . La vera aggressione avviene quando sta nella poltrona con il dentista alle spalle e il trapano di fronte !
PS : Forse ci tengo un po' troppo alla mia idea, ma che ne diresti di *"La confiance, c'est face à face" ?*


----------



## kap

matoupaschat said:


> Excellente idée !
> Non esageriamo poi con lo stress di un paziente al quale si fa una radio panoramica . La vera aggressione avviene quando sta nella poltrona con il dentista alle spalle e il trapano di fronte !


 
...e poi la vera paura viene quando vedi nelle riviste specializzate certi interventi pesantissimi, correttivi. Una cosa allucinante.

*GRAZIE A TUTTI PER L'AIUTO.*
kap


----------



## Anaiss

felice di aver contribuito...
Mi rimane giusto una piccola curiosità, vis-à-vis si può dire?
qui, non è nemmeno contemplato!


----------



## kap

Anaiss said:


> felice di aver contribuito...
> Mi rimane giusto una piccola curiosità, vis-à-vis si può dire?
> qui, non è nemmeno contemplato!


 
Per me, non corrisponde al senso inteso. Non sono madrelingua FR, quindi lascio la risposta definitiva a qualcun'altro.
ciao
kap


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> felice di aver contribuito...
> Mi rimane giusto una piccola curiosità, vis-à-vis si può dire?
> qui, non è nemmeno contemplato!  Anch'io sono rimasto di stucco che non vi fosse [/QUOTE]
> Ciao, Anaiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vis-à-vis :
> loc.adv. a) en face, à l'opposé - b) loc.prép. : en face de; à l'égard de
> n.m. a) personne ou chose qui se trouve en face d'une autre b) bâtiment, immeuble voisins que l'on voit en face d'une fenêtre c) confident(fauteuil
> 1.b è usato discretamente (nel senso figurato), 2.a meno , gli altri rarissimamente .


----------

